

Spine Mobile 1.0 release - native feeling mobile web apps - maccman
http://spinejs.com/mobile

======
jrnkntl
Too bad it only looks good/works decent in iOS. Tried it on an iPhone 4:
beautiful. Tried it on an HTC Desire running Android 2.2: Menus overlap, text
falls off-screen, buttons don't react.

~~~
jeffehobbs
Too bad Android's web browser is becoming the IE6 of the mobile development
world.

------
thibaut_barrere
I'm just starting to learn Backbone - this new mobile part in Spine could make
me switch already.

Does anyone know how Spine in general compares to Backbone?

------
sunkencity
Cool, but I prefer more humble version numbers, maybe 0.1?

A cross browser javascript is an incredibly ambitious project, just look at
how long jquerymobile has been in development and still not ready for prime
time.

~~~
shaunxcode
I think the main spine.js project is 1.0 but it happens to include this new
mobile feature.

------
hswolff
This is pretty cool however the demos are not rendering correctly on my iPhone
4.2 Safari Browser.

Also huge +1 for awesome doc layout. Ability to switch from CS to JS? Nice.

------
Maro
Can you sell your app on the AppStore if it's a webapp?

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Yes[1]

[1]<http://www.phonegap.com/>

~~~
bmelton
And to supplement that answer with even more Yes, see this:
<http://spinejs.com/mobile/docs/phonegap>

